# Deere 6420 w/ 620 Loader Question



## Braford (Jul 25, 2014)

I recently upgraded from a Deere cab 2555 with a Koyker loader to a 6420 cab 2 wheel drive with a Deere 620 loader.

My question, is anyone using double round bale forks on the front of these loaders with a two wheel drive tractor this size? I realize I'd need a couple of bales on the back for ballast but I am wondering if I risk damage to the loader mounts, tractor front end or tires? Bales are from a Deere 469 and are 4x5.5 and typically weigh around 1000 each but can weigh up to 1200.

Loader capacity is 2700 pounds but I assume that is with a bucket so two bales would have more leverage. Also, to me 2000 pounds bouncing across a hay field 8 - 10 miles per hour would be harder on the loader than 2700 pounds of material in a bucket moving back a forth from a pile to a truck or spreader.

If any one has experience, I'd appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a 640 loader on a 6420 mfwd. Is the 620 loader similar to the 640?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a 620 on 6420 mfwd...homemade double spear and do it all the time, no problems with loader mounts but two wheel drive would be different. We carry 4 on back and 2 front


----------



## Braford (Jul 25, 2014)

Bonfire said:


> I have a 640 loader on a 6420 mfwd. Is the 620 loader similar to the 640?


640 has a different mounting system than the 620.

620 mounts with a two pins (one welded and one removable) at the base of the loader mast like this:

http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMW51684_19/gif/W07436.gif

640 has the upright mounts that I would think would be stronger than the 620.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

It can sure handle the weight but I would not suggest running 8-10 mph across the field !


----------

